# MEMBERS AND THEIR HAVS



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Marcia (Marni), Kosmo and Zoe at a friend's house in Abingdon,Virginia.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Wonderful photos! I have loved all of your posts!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Sweet, sweet pics. Your friend looks like she is smitten with your babies.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol. That is me, I am smitten.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahaha oh Marni I didn't realize that. Well of course you are smitten as you should be lol.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

The second photo is Duke watching a Parade! He did amazing with all the sounds, children running around etc. For being a puppy he is WELL behaved.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*I was hoping you would post!*



DuketheDog said:


> The second photo is Duke watching a Parade! He did amazing with all the sounds, children running around etc. For being a puppy he is WELL behaved.


I thought a brave middle ager would encourage the young and beautiful. I also love Duke the Dog's red hair!


----------

